# Finally----SUCCESS



## justallan (Dec 6, 2014)

I turned this one last night and used wipe on poly. Then this morning it got 3 more coats of WOP. I roughed it up a hair after the first coat was dry with 2000 grit, because it was there, then between the rest of the coats I just buffed it each time with an old sock, clean I believe.
This wood wasn't stabilized and has nothing special going on, just WOP.
Granted I know nothing about stabilizing except the little that I've read, but I think it would help wood this porous.
Any helpful tips would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 6, 2014)

Looks good! I bet that unstabilized FBE sucked up the WOP like crazy. What I do for woods like that when the aren't stabilized is I turn the wood down a hair below the bushings and then build up a CA finish to fit the hardware of the pen. If you use a couple coats of thin CA first it will soak into the wood and help stabilize it and give more layers of CA something to bond to.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 6, 2014)

Where's an affordable place to get the whole CA kit?
I just ordered a bunch of stuff from Penn this morning and forgot that.


----------



## Sprung (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice pen and work, Allan!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 6, 2014)

Id recommend getting the micro mesh set (Use it for wet sanding the CA), thin and medium CA. I use accelerator too but let it dry in between coats or else it can cause problems. That's really all you need to do a nice CA finish. Also, id recommend some sort of plastic polish for after you go through the micro mesh grits, I use meguiars car headlight polish and you can get this at any Walmart or supermarket. All that stuff should only cost about 30 bucks (depending on the sizes of the CA bottles you get)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 6, 2014)

justallan said:


> Where's an affordable place to get the whole CA kit?
> I just ordered a bunch of stuff from Penn this morning and forgot that.



Nice looking pen. Soaking the blank like Josh mentioned does fill the pores .
What are you referring to when you say whole CA kit ?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 6, 2014)

Allan - Send me some of what you want to make pens with and I will return them stabilized. Just make sure they are dry. I will PM my address. You will love the difference.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 3


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 6, 2014)

Allan, I get my CA, accellerator and debonder from Exotic Blanks. They carry EZ Bond CA's and they are good. Big or little bottles. As Josh, I also use Micro Mesh and Meguiars Headlight Polish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 6, 2014)

Order CA (thin and medium) and accelerator (NCF Quick) by Satellite City... available on Amazon as I recall. I also like the Titebond CAs. I've had mixed results from other brands.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 6, 2014)

I had seen where you can buy different types or thicknesses for different applications and figured there may be a chance to save a few bucks if you got everything you may need in one shot.
I do know that i'll be watching a couple more of the videos before I try it. lol


----------



## justallan (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you all, keep any comments to help out coming.
Scott, thank you. I may take you up on that.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Dec 6, 2014)

I use Starbound CA and accelerator. Amazon. Micromesh and Meguiars Headlight Polish. I have some Stick Fast some where, but I gave up on it. Of course, good sand paper 150-400.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 6, 2014)

This is where I buy my thin CA - Hot Stuff and NCF accelerator http://www.hobbylinc.com

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 6, 2014)

Allan,
I watch Andrew Hadden's video on you tube and use it to perfection now. 



And he makes great calls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you all for the tips.
Jim, that was the video I had seen before and was about to go looking for it. Thank you


----------



## DKMD (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice work, Allan! Instead of CA, you could use shellac to 'stabilize' before the poly... It'll help you build up the gloss faster. I've used it under CA finishes also to seal the wood. Straight CA works just fine, but I figured you might have some shellac laying around.


----------



## justallan (Dec 6, 2014)

I do have a can of Minwax wood hardener, would that work also?
Granted, I am going to buy some CA glue and accelerator anyway. I'm trying to figure out the best way for me, plus to know the fastest, easiest and best suited style for different applications that I may run across.


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 6, 2014)

Some great coloring in that piece of timber.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 7, 2014)

justallan said:


> I do have a can of Minwax wood hardener, would that work also?



I've never used it on a pen, but I have used it on other turned stuff. I don't see why it wouldn't work for pens.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice One!

For the first coat of poly, on porous woods, I just throw the item into the can and let it sit for a couple minutes. Then remove and wipe off the excess. It seems to really soak in good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2014)

Allan that's beauty! I like the shape too. Most new pen turners turn what I call a "bulger" and IMO they are so ugly. Your shape is very elegant and attractive and the wood is Eureka!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------

